

Normal - steve_w
http://adactio.com/journal/6884/

======
tempodox
What, Political Correctness wasn't bad enough? Now we want more layers of
hypocrisy and lies? No, I'm opposed. Instead, I motion to force the Sun to add
“Page 4” with clothe-less men for the amusement of women.

There is nothing indecent with men's sexual appetite. The indecent thing is to
deny women the same pleasures.

